# My favorite speakers are...



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I really love G12H30s have them in my Mini Cat II, 18 Watt clone and Fuchs.

Blues are great have one in my Tweed Deluxe.

Weber speakers in my Bassman, Champ, and Princeton.

Cannibis Rex in my Deluxe.

Wizard in my Hot Cat.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Moderator now? Is that what you get when you don't receive your coffee mug? 

G12H30 mixed with Vintage 30, my favorite combination.


----------



## SuperReverb2 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm currently favoring the Tonespotters for the fusion (RF/Carlton) tone, but the Red, White, and Blues are a pretty close second. The Weber designed/Eminence built speakers that are in my Fender 57 Tweed, are some of the BEST speakers I have ever had the pleasure of playing through, (now that they are broken in) and are a perfect match for that amp.
I'm also VERY interested in the newly released (this years NAMM) EVM12L 200watt Classic that EV has (finally) reissued.

Chuck


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

25 watt greenbacks.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

My Celestion Blues in a Jenkins 2x12 cab has been killer with alot of different amp heads...like Mayfly's BC30, Fender Bandmaster Reverb (yes...very loud...have to be careful), Dr. Z Maz18Jr, and even while running a Fender Champ II (Rivera Era) thru it.....

Recentlly, I swapped an Eminence Cannabis Rex into my ToneKing Comet and fell in love with that amp all over again.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

JamesPeters said:


> G12H30 mixed with Vintage 30, my favorite combination.


James - what do you think of that combination in a Marshall 1936 and a 100W Laney head (GH100TI)? The 100W rating is pretty conservative for the amp...it's frighteningly loud. Easly keeps up with my friend's Bogner 101b. I'm concerned about blowing the hell out of the drivers. I don't run it real hard all that often, but once in a while...


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Hellatone 30 (G12H30 broken in)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My favorites are the 90 Watt Black Shadow 12" Celestians that Mesa Boogie use.............


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

V30's have always done it for me.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> James - what do you think of that combination in a Marshall 1936 and a 100W Laney head (GH100TI)? The 100W rating is pretty conservative for the amp...it's frighteningly loud. Easly keeps up with my friend's Bogner 101b. I'm concerned about blowing the hell out of the drivers. I don't run it real hard all that often, but once in a while...


I never did like the Marshall 1936 since it has very pronounced midrange (the upper mids are what gets my goat) and a lack of depth to the sound. I've heard a number of speakers in these cabs and I've never really liked the results. I haven't played that Laney amp, so I can't comment on how the two would sound together anyway. Sorry.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

JamesPeters said:


> I never did like the Marshall 1936 since it has very pronounced midrange (the upper mids are what gets my goat) and a lack of depth to the sound. I've heard a number of speakers in these cabs and I've never really liked the results. I haven't played that Laney amp, so I can't comment on how the two would sound together anyway. Sorry.


Don't apologize! You actually gave me an excellent answer without even realizing it...

The upper mid issue is EXACTLY the problem I have with my tone. I had thought it was the natural spikiness of the G12T-75's, but maybe it's a combination of the speakers & cab. I had been toying wiht the idea of a new cab anyway, so maybe I'll go that route instead & sell the 1936.

Anyone have comments on Avatar cabs? I'd be considering the Vintage Custom oversized 212 or maybe the 412 Special.


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Don't apologize! You actually gave me an excellent answer without even realizing it...
> 
> The upper mid issue is EXACTLY the problem I have with my tone. I had thought it was the natural spikiness of the G12T-75's, but maybe it's a combination of the speakers & cab. I had been toying wiht the idea of a new cab anyway, so maybe I'll go that route instead & sell the 1936.
> 
> Anyone have comments on Avatar cabs? I'd be considering the Vintage Custom oversized 212 or maybe the 412 Special.


Avatar cabs are a great deal. They are 13 ply baltic birch, and you can customize grills, colours, and speakers. Great sounding cabinets. Although I'm pretty sure they don't ship to Canada. I just have mine shipped to the border and go pick it up, since it's only a 30 min drive. Save alot of money on duty this way as well.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

taken said:


> Avatar cabs are a great deal. They are 13 ply baltic birch, and you can customize grills, colours, and speakers. Great sounding cabinets. Although I'm pretty sure they don't ship to Canada. I just have mine shipped to the border and go pick it up, since it's only a 30 min drive. Save alot of money on duty this way as well.


Actually, there's a Canadian dealer now. http://www.steamcomusic.com/

$429 + GST & shipping for the G212 Special. $629 for the G212 Premier Vintage (oversized). $573 for the G412 Special.

You can't beat that if they're quality cabs.


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Actually, there's a Canadian dealer now. http://www.steamcomusic.com/
> 
> $429 + GST & shipping for the G212 Special. $629 for the G212 Premier Vintage (oversized). $573 for the G412 Special.
> 
> You can't beat that if they're quality cabs.


wow, that's great about the canadian dealer. thanks for the link! yeah they're great cabs, with 13 ply birch you'll get such nice tight low end and an "organic/woody" tone. one of the greatest cabs I've ever played was an Orange 412 and that has 18 ply birch with vintage 30's, so it's a fairly similar build for alot less money.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yah that's an awesome link, thanks.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

You beat me to the punch with the Steamco link. 

It's hard for me to recommend Avatar cabs because I haven't tried any, however they do offer a lot of value for the money as well as options no matter what. 

G12T-75s can sound a bit bright/edgy, for sure. I've found in some cabs they can sound fairly nice and warm but it's rare that I find a cab that suits them that well. Except at higher volumes--that's when I find G12T-75s start responding a bit more "normally", and can actually be pretty good sounding. I sometimes prefer using G12T-75s at higher volumes compared to other speakers. But I seldom play that loud.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

steamco are great to deal with, fast shipping and fair prices...cant go wrong.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Avatar cabs are raved about by many of my low end brethren south of the border.

I almost bought one when Steamco started in the fall.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

This is a bit tough cuz each amp and cab has it's own soul mate.

My Two Rock Combo Like a G12H-100 or a Bassman Cab with G12-65's in it.
My Opal likes Tone Tubby Hemp Cones
My Deluxe really likes the Cannabis Rex but it Loves the Tone Tubby Alnico papercone despite it's lower efficiency.
My 18 Watt clone likes the G12-65's but it LOVES Scumback SA12H-75's.
I also have a Bogner 1x12 Shiva style cab with a V30 in it. It has great low end.

My personal favourites are Tone Tubby Alnico Hemp Cones and the G12-65s.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, two customers of mine (on the same day, coincidentally) reported to me recently that they both love the Avatar G212H Premier Vintage cab. One is using two Vintage 30s, the other is using a Vintage 30/G12H30 mix (Hellatone 60/Hellatone 30). I'll report more later if they have a chance to tell me some direct comparison notes with other cabs.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

JamesPeters said:


> Well, two customers of mine (on the same day, coincidentally) reported to me recently that they both love the Avatar G212H Premier Vintage cab. One is using two Vintage 30s, the other is using a Vintage 30/G12H30 mix (Hellatone 60/Hellatone 30). I'll report more later if they have a chance to tell me some direct comparison notes with other cabs.


Yeah... the Avatar stuff's a great deal too. Check the main site out at *www.steamcomusic.com*.

*EDIT:* Whoops... just realized somebody already posted a link to the main site.... oh well.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

anybody tried those new bls speakers?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

JamesPeters said:


> Well, two customers of mine (on the same day, coincidentally) reported to me recently that they both love the Avatar G212H Premier Vintage cab. One is using two Vintage 30s, the other is using a Vintage 30/G12H30 mix (Hellatone 60/Hellatone 30). I'll report more later if they have a chance to tell me some direct comparison notes with other cabs.


Yeah - that would be my preference also, but it's $200 more expensive than the G212H Special with a pair of V30's. Is the extra cash worth having an oversized 2x12? Not for me since I plan on adding a second 2x12 later.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Is the extra cash worth having an oversized 2x12?


Depends. If you prefer the sound that much more, then perhaps yes. I've made some 1x12s for a few local customers and charged more than that too. It's all about whether you think it's worth it for a number of reasons. Looking at the price tag alone doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Daz-o-matic (Feb 12, 2006)

I really like alnico Weber Blue Dogs - they seem to sound good in anything. The Weber 1230 is a very nice speaker too. I have a 2x12 cab I built (patterned after a Marshall 4x10) and loaded with one alnico Blue Dog and one ceramic 1230. Excellent cabinet with an 18 watt Marshall or JTM45 type circuit. Sounds great when driven by a 5E3, too.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

JamesPeters said:


> Depends. If you prefer the sound that much more, then perhaps yes. I've made some 1x12s for a few local customers and charged more than that too. It's all about whether you think it's worth it for a number of reasons. Looking at the price tag alone doesn't make much sense.


True enough. It's not the only factor, but when you have a mortgage & car payment, etc, etc, it has to at least BE a factor. Now if I was gigging and/or making a living via music, it would be a different story. As a hobbiest, I just can't justify it.

Heck - if I had some extra cash to throw around, you'd probably be my first call! Your newer dual-channels have be drooling profusely...


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> As a hobbiest, I just can't justify it.


I've told myself that many times, and it's always been a lie.  Maybe for others it isn't, but when I know what I want and there's a possibility to get it, I usually find a way...

Thanks for the encouraging words. It's nice to know I'm getting some attention in Canada nowadays.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

JamesPeters said:


> I've told myself that many times, and it's always been a lie.  Maybe for others it isn't, but when I know what I want and there's a possibility to get it, I usually find a way...
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words. It's nice to know I'm getting some attention in Canada nowadays.


(hehe) You're right there! But I've really gotta start exercising some self-control. It wouldn't be so bad if guitars was my only hobby! When I look at my bank statement...yeesh!

And you're welcome. From the clips I've heard & the customer reviews & comments I've read, you do great work. And if I can buy Canadian & get what I want, I definately will.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2006)

Tybone said:


> This is a bit tough cuz each amp and cab has it's own soul mate.
> 
> My Two Rock Combo Like a G12H-100 or a Bassman Cab with G12-65's in it.
> My Opal likes Tone Tubby Hemp Cones
> ...


.. and if you want them, you can order the Tone Tubbys from Trinity Amps. http://www.trinityamps.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

The EV EVM12L is my favorite guitar speaker. Rich, pretty and sweet sounding for low-mid gain overdrive. Never fizzy or harsh. Beautiful with a twangy tele.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Interesting that no one mentions anything other than 12" speakers.I found a fabulous combination of 10" speakers for an 18 watt amp that are every bit as pleasing as a pair of 12's.An Eminence Ramrod and a Celestion vintage 10.It turns out the pair together kick out as much volume as a pair of 12" Greenbacks and sound better to my ears.
Smaller,lighter,better tone.What more could you ask for?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Of course every amp has it's magical combination of speaker type, that just seems to emphisize the sweet spots of the sound. I own a bunch of different types and models that all have their strengths. My Hiwatt custom 20 loves the Celestion AGED 20w greenback in the handwired 1x12 extension cab. My AC-30, T'Wreck and Kingley loves a pair of old Silver Dog Celestions. I have combinations of greenback and H30 in one cab. Two H-30's in another. An H30 and a Jensen P12N in another. And on and on.

But I do have two favorites that seem to do the job for me on a consistant basis. 
The Celestion G12K85 is superb and I have used them for a long time. More more bottom and top than other Celestions and a less upper mid
Although a high wattage speaker, they don't have the sterile tendencies of their wattage peers. 
The second is an Altec 417B. Do not be confused with other 417 models, it has to be the B. These are older speakers, not easy to find, but not that expensive when you do. After playing Celestions almost exclusively for many years, I was floored by the bandwidth I wasn't hearing with them, once I played the Altec. Just incredibly full range and even all the way through. They sound beautiful and unique while breaking up and clear as a bell. I have one in a 1x12 Bogner cab and another in my Jim Kelley 30/60 combo. They are really special and no one is making speakers that sound like them right now.

cheers
pete


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Greenbacks


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I really love G12H30s have them in my Mini Cat II, 18 Watt clone and Fuchs.
> 
> Blues are great have one in my Tweed Deluxe.
> 
> ...


I just ordered a Weber Blue Dog based on recommendations on various forums and Ted Weber when I contacted him(amazing to deal with,by the way). It's going in my Traynor YCV-20.

I'm curious what you like about the Webers?


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> Interesting that no one mentions anything other than 12" speakers.I found a fabulous combination of 10" speakers for an 18 watt amp that are every bit as pleasing as a pair of 12's.An Eminence Ramrod and a Celestion vintage 10.It turns out the pair together kick out as much volume as a pair of 12" Greenbacks and sound better to my ears.
> Smaller,lighter,better tone.What more could you ask for?


One of my all time favorite amps was an early 70's Aims. It had 8 X 10's. I have no idea what those speakers were but, it kicked ass. The same amp was available with 2 X or 4 X 12's. The 10's were just tighter sounding.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i often wonder if i'm a candidate for 10" speakers. i've been using 12" speakers forever, but lately have been wishing that the low end was a little tighter and better defined. only one way to find out, i guess. will i actually lose any low end with 10" speakers, or will they simply make the low end a little less flabby?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i often wonder if i'm a candidate for 10" speakers. i've been using 12" speakers forever, but lately have been wishing that the low end was a little tighter and better defined. only one way to find out, i guess. will i actually lose any low end with 10" speakers, or will they simply make the low end a little less flabby?


In my experience 10's won't necessarily do what you are looking for. I'd start experimenting with different 12s. What are you using right now?


----------

